# parana



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

what kind of tank do i keep them in a were do i get the and how much they cost?


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

You will need to keep 4 or more. For 4 i would suggest no tank smaller than 100 gallons long (4x2x2). You can get them from local garden shops and pet shops or even off the internet. I am talking about red bellied piranha. I have seen them for about £10 i think but its been a while

be warned they arnt as exciting as you may think. They tend to just sit about doing nothing.

I would go for some more intresting cichlids. Still get big but tend to be more interesting


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

learn to spell piranha first.




then research it properly. It's not something you can just do because they are blood thirsty killers. They are pretty boring, don't look all that special and require a lot of maintenance.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

mike515 said:


> learn to spell piranha first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry my spelling is not great no need 2 have a dig is there


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

my OH really wants some, im glad ppl have said how boring they are, i have plans for that fish tank :lol2:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Piranha Fish - Information about Piranhas by AquariumFish.net, a Tropical Fish Store.

ive found this site for you, had to do it really slyly as the OH is in the same room lol


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

rubbish fish,just as large tetra with teeth,im getting bored with all these piranah threads.

they are not the killer fish people think they are,they are however a very boring fish.99% of people get feed up with them and give them away.:2thumb:


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

They are killer fish as they will kill mice, other fish etc (i dont recommend you feed anything live to them) but unless you are feeding them you may aswell have cardboard cut outs of them in the tank

I do love blood parrot cichlids though, Aslong as they are not dyed they are really nice fish.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

most fish will eat live food,does that make them killers.:whistling2:


----------



## HantsLex (Jun 27, 2008)

Why would you want piranha? You seem to ask about alot of diffrent animals do you get them all or do you just like typing?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> most fish will eat live food,does that make them killers.:whistling2:


 
er, yeah lol

I know what you meant though


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I would get a gulper catfish 

I am not a fish person, how can they get boring, to be honest all fish get boring..swim swim swim...

I am only here because a friend of mine wants to get some ranas and I was looking for some good research to go back to him with.


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

i had some a while ago and they are really nice but they dont do a great deal lol,they are just there tbh.

the size tank for proper keeping is at least 4x2x2 we was told but bigger is best(5x2x2)plus the filteration you need is costly as they make some waste(we ran 2 external plus internal)and that was the biggest external we could get lol,and the smell from the filters at change time was not nice.

they was shy though could go in the tank and do stuff and they would hide in a corner even feeding was done very shyly(not like you see on the films lol)


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

ive been thinking about getting some,although i think about getting EVERYTHING!


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

there have been a lot of post on here over the past few months regarding parana.

i think the should be a sticky on them,a good sticky giving people the facts on this fish.


----------



## davesadlerfunkaholic (Mar 17, 2008)

ive kept piranhas myself, personally i like the way they look they do get pretty big though and are very, very messy. i had four and ended up with one although i did feed them the appropriate ammount. but like everyone else has said they really arent any more exciting than any other fish, personally id go with a malawi or tangyinikan (sp) tank as you can have them densly populated and you can get 1001 different collors and shapes/sizes


----------



## BexyBabes (Nov 23, 2008)

sorry to dig this thread up but u lot seem very one sided about piranhas have u only ever seen on species of piranha or something??? :censor:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

You can have my OH's for free. The others all killed each other and he's not looking after it well enough for my liking.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/aquatics-classifieds/207954-free-pirhana-essex.html

oh right - zombied thread - oops!


----------



## BexyBabes (Nov 23, 2008)

sorry i all ready have one and its a solo species of piranha, WC Serrasalmus Manueli


----------

